# Hello to all



## BigHifbbPro (Apr 27, 2009)

I have been following all the threads on the forum for some time and thought it was time to join and post some of my thoughts from time to time.

Also am considering keeping a log/journal of my comeback preps for 2010 now that I am recovering well from some bad injuries sustained late in 2008 after my last guest posing. Hopefully the information contained within will shed some light on the lifestyle and day to day goings on of a British pro...... :cool2:

Cheers all.

BIG H


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi and Welcome


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

welcome to uk muscle


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

welcome mate:thumbup1:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Board...


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard. :thumbup1:


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

welcome big guy, get your journal started..

You say your Ifbb..?

kernal


----------



## BigHifbbPro (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank you all for the warm welcome so far....*BIG H*


----------



## butcher (Mar 18, 2009)

hi and welcome big h to ukm:thumb:


----------



## BigHifbbPro (Apr 27, 2009)

The_Kernal said:


> welcome big guy, get your journal started..
> 
> You say your Ifbb..?
> 
> kernal


Hi Kernal....yes indeed my friend...CLASS OF 2002....

For those of you, I won 2002 IFBB British grand prix amateurs after a very successfull 2 seasons as a top amateur UKBFF heavyweight.

Done 5 pro shows since with best showing been 12th at 2004 British grand Prix......last contest weight was 280lbs at 6'2".....

Now on a comeback after nearly one year off training:beer:

*BIG H*


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard bro...hope you enjoy our little slice of heaven...


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Hi H 

Guys

Harold is a very good friend of mine for many years now, as is his lovely wife Karren

Harold and Karren are both IFBB pro's, although Karren is now retired from contest

Harrold prepped me for my show in 2003, and although now I have stopped bb'ing, he remains one of my highest regarded bb'ers in the uk

Harrold not only has prepped douzens of athletes from forest gym, where he manages...but he also has helped out many big names

our very own pscarb is prepped by H, and has been since 05...and i believe he also helps another mod here...who will pipe up if they wish to share

Harold is very modest, and wouldnt ever boast about the long list of efbb finalists, and also class/over all winners he has guided...so i will ask him to list them all as he sees fit (male and female) for us, as the list is too long for me to remember

nice to see you here H....sorry ive been slack getting in touch

will call you soon


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

welcome to ukm bro


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

BigHifbbPro said:


> Hi Kernal....yes indeed my friend...CLASS OF 2002....
> 
> For those of you, I won 2002 IFBB British grand prix amateurs after a very successfull 2 seasons as a top amateur UKBFF heavyweight.
> 
> ...


Ahh, Harold Marillier (Spelling)

Good to have you on the board mate, your one of my Fave British Bodybuilders. All the best and I look forward to pictures and post from you..

Take care

kernal


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this must be an imposter as the H i know cannot work a computer 

welcome buddy


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Harold


----------



## BigHifbbPro (Apr 27, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> Hi H
> 
> Guys
> 
> ...


Hi James. Finally on here...thanks for the intro buddy...very kind of you. I think I owe you that phonecall...speak soon. :beer: *BIG H*



Pscarb said:


> this must be an imposter as the H i know cannot work a computer
> 
> welcome buddy


Hi Paul. Yes buddy, I have finally learn't my A B C's and am presently on THE TIMES TABLES :lol: :lol: :lol: on here now to keep you all honest :tongue: *BIG H*


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

welcome dude


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Welcome Mr. H. I have heard alot about you, even here in the States.

Nice to have you here.

Wearnt you on biohazard?

I am a member there but never post.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey there, welcome buddy


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi mate , welcome to the most friendly forum on the body building scene!


----------



## BigHifbbPro (Apr 27, 2009)

Once again...thanks to all of you who have welcomed me on this thread since my last post.... :beer: keep the faith and train harder!! *BIGH * :thumb:


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey Harold....

Thought I would pipe up....seeing as I haven't anything better to do with my time..LOL!

Great board....good people; welcome! 

Lou


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello there


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

hello welcome to your new home


----------



## Knifey (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome mate, its a realy good forum. Loads of good info and good guys/gals!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Welcome to UK-M

A bit delayed but hey, better late than never!!


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

welcome:beer:


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Welcome to the board

:beer:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Harry Sacks said:


> Welcome to the board
> 
> :beer:


hey Harry, you have the funniest name on the board.

I laugh every time I read your name.

My Mom knew a guy named Harry Butts, I dont know why parents do that to their kids.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

welcome mate


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Hi harold, nice to see you posting here, Jimmy has spoken highly of you in the past. Please post some pics when you get a chance - 280 @ 6'2 is massive, impressive stuff.


----------

